# digital audio prossing



## guy.s.w (Jun 19, 2012)

whats better dolby pro logic 2 or dts neo pc ?
:unbelievable:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

guy.s.w said:


> whats better dolby pro logic 2 or dts neo pc ?
> :unbelievable:


I have found with different listening modes that it really is a personal preference - while I really like the Theater - Dimensional mode on my 809, some would find it to be too forward. It is really more of what sounds best to you IMO.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

ALMFamily said:


> I have found with different listening modes that it really is a personal preference - while I really like the Theater - Dimensional mode on my 809, some would find it to be too forward. It is really more of what sounds best to you IMO.


I agree with the forwardness of some modes, especially with music concerts in film I find DTS Neo Cinema to be very center channel oriented and tend to switch to Neo 6 music or multi-channel stereo.


----------

